# Cochlear diagnostic analysis - CPT 92604



## kmasters (Sep 15, 2014)

When reporting cochlear diagnostic analysis w/ or w/o reprogramming, what is reported for bilateral???
Do you report it twice, on 2 lines?
50 modifier? (which encoder does not list as an appropriate modifier)
On 1 line with 2 units?
I do not like the 76 modifier since it's being done on different ears... 
I have tried all the methods above without any luck. I'm just wondering now if it's just not billable bilaterally. 
Any thoughts?
Thank you!
~Katy~


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Sep 15, 2014)

Look at the bottom paragraph of the attached link.  This should give you your answer.

http://www.asha.org/Practice/reimbursement/medicare/audiology-medicare-documentation-FAQs/


----------

